# ViP222 DVR Conversion



## w5rw

I was told on 11/19/08 by Tech Support that software for DVR conversion of 222 would be coming "soon". Anyone know where this stands?


----------



## BattleZone

Like anything else called "soon", it means that nobody knows if or when it will ever happen.

Aside from one brief mention early in the year of "eventually" bringing this feature to the 222 in the big press release regarding developing it for the 211, we've heard nothing about the 222.


----------



## brant

w5rw said:


> I was told on 11/19/08 by Tech Support that software for DVR conversion of 222 would be coming "soon". Anyone know where this stands?


i was told by tech support its not happening anytime soon, if at all.

who knows? i wouldn't count on it. i'm thinking about buying a 722 outright. i'm still kicking myself for not getting one when i signed up.


----------



## DustoMan

I'm hoping that the 222k will have the same software as the 222. Supposedly the 222k will have EHD functionality.


----------



## dieselburner

DustoMan said:


> Supposedly the 222k will have EHD functionality.


Has anyone verified that yet that has a VIP222k receiver? I just bought one but am still waiting for the 1000.2 dish to get here to set it up in place of my 322. Funny thing is I ordered a Vip222 from a "Power Seller" on ebay and ended up getting the VIP222k brand new and factory sealed. I am glad that he sent it instead. I will be upgrading it to DVR functionality if that is an option.


----------



## DishSubLA

Dish has repeatedly (and I believe in a past Tech Forum) stated that the 222 will be a DVR capable box, but that the 211 would be first. Just a guess, but I think they are evaluating the 211 EHD DVR capability before they send anything out for the 222. It will come, but, as usual, Dish has a really SLOW timetable on these things.


----------



## NickG

To update those that are following this topic, today I asked Dish Network (via online chat) about the Vip222k supporting an EHD. Their response was:

" Thank you. Unfortunately the VIP 222K does not support an external hard drive, nor are there plans at this time to enable that feature on the VIP 222K. It may be implemented in the future, but there are no plans at this time. I apologize for any inconvenience. "

So in a nutshell, don't hold your breath for EHD support.


----------



## P Smith

DishSubLA said:


> Dish has repeatedly (and I believe in a past Tech Forum) stated that the 222 will be a DVR capable box, but that the 211 would be first. Just a guess, but I think they are evaluating the 211 EHD DVR capability before they send anything out for the 222. It will come, but, as usual, Dish has a really SLOW timetable on these things.


Hooray !

First 513 lucky owners getting DVR functions on their ViP222 !



> PID=08B5h
> DownloadID:VVTB
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [3]
> L378:'AAA1'-'BTD1','L040'-'L377'
> L378:'AAA1'-'BTD1','L040'-'L377'
> 1613:'1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-2]'&'AAA1'-'BTD1','L040'-'L378'
> New FW:'*L378*'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
> '1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-3]'&'VA[ACEGJ-NP-R].': {ViP222} [513]


----------



## P Smith

Changes:
first spool for all new (OOB) ViP222


> PID=08B2h
> DownloadID:1UGC
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [3]
> L378:'L040'-'L099'
> L378:'L040'-'L099'
> 1613:'1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-2]'&'L040'-'L099','L378'-'L378'
> New FW:'L378'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
> '1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-3]'&'VA[ACEGJ-NP-R].': {ViP222} R0000000001-R4000000000


and first range for regular customers:


> PID=08B5h
> DownloadID:1VGC
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [3]
> L378:'AAA1'-'BTD1','L100'-'L377'
> L378:'AAA1'-'BTD1','L100'-'L377'
> 1613:'1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-2]'&'AAA1'-'BTD1','L100'-'L378'
> New FW:'L378'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [2/2]
> '1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-3]'&'VA[ACEGJ-NP-R].': {ViP222} *R0078568401-R0082756977*
> '1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-3]'&'VA[ACEGJ-NP-R].': {ViP222} [627]


----------



## butters

This is great news! I have been contemplating an upgrade to HD and DVR and this would be an economical way to accomplish this. Does this apply to the 'K' receivers as well?


----------



## P Smith

Not yet, but ViP222K beta FW with EHD is spooling ... I posted that info here last month .


----------



## b0471

I've received the update and there is no change on the menu like "My DVR" as it shows on the 211. Does the feature still have to be turned on by Dish?


----------



## P Smith

Sure - they want your money !

[try to connect USB drive to it, lets see if it will start the init process]


----------



## b0471

Wouldn't they have a big press release about this? Plus where I live I'll have to order a Drive. We only have Walmart and They don't have anything I want. Also when I set my 211 it took me over 90 minutes to get it set up because tech support said the 211 would'nt support an EHD. That was last Feb.


----------



## P Smith

perhaps you're right - I did my intel by available to me tech data


----------



## GrumpyBear

So is the firmware for a 222k for use with a EHD available? I will be picking one up, when the firmware is ready


----------



## BobaBird

Latest software for the 222k is from 9/15.

Did anyone try the suggestion in post #13?


----------



## GrumpyBear

BobaBird said:


> Latest software for the 222k is from 9/15.
> 
> Did anyone try the suggestion in post #13?


I would if I had one, waiting before I buy one.


----------



## P Smith

Update for ViP222:



> PID=08B5h
> DownloadID:1YGC
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [3]
> L378:'AAA1'-'BTD1','L100'-'L377'
> L378:'AAA1'-'BTD1','L100'-'L377'
> 1613:'1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-2]'&'AAA1'-'BTD1','L100'-'L378'
> New FW:'L378'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [2/2]
> '1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-3]'&'VA[ACEGJ-NP-R].': {ViP222} *R0078568401-R0085961949*
> '1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-3]'&'VA[ACEGJ-NP-R].': {ViP222} [672]


----------



## P Smith

BobaBird said:


> Latest software for the 222k is from 9/15.
> 
> Did anyone try the suggestion in post #13?


Current beta FW for 123 ViP222k:


> PID=085Ah
> DownloadID:VYTB
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [1]
> AMJ1:'AAA1'-'AMJ0','L040'-'L393','XAA1'-'XMJ0','X040'-'X393'
> New FW:'*AMJ1*'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
> '1[0-4][13][BC0-2]'&'RP[ACDF-HJ].': {ViP222k} [123]


----------



## b0471

I received this back from Dish about the conversion. It doesn't sound promising.

Thank you for your email. We are sorry for any confusion concerning the EHD features. The 222 receivers as of now are not being given this capability. This is not something that appears will be happening soon. As of now there are hardware issues that may not be able to be worked around.


----------



## P Smith

Is someone using the ViP222 with latest FW version ? Could you connect USB drive to it and tell us what message you'll get ?


----------



## gigo

P Smith said:


> Is someone using the ViP222 with latest FW version ? Could you connect USB drive to it and tell us what message you'll get ?


Sadly, I do have the Vip222 (not the "k" version). My receiver eventually took the new firmware a couple days ago. I connected up a hard drive and didn't receive any prompts. I reset the receiver several times (holding down the power to force a reboot) and no success. The external drive I have does seem to "spin up" during the reboot, but probably just something to do with the USB connection during the restart.

I do have a Vip 211 with external drive and I didn't have much trouble getting to the point where it would post a message saying an external drive has been connected.

I am really hopeful that P Smith knows something we don't


----------



## b0471

Tried one too. Didn't work.


----------



## b0471

Anybody here anything new about this?


----------



## b0471

I just noticed my 222 has L3.79 on it now. Would this mean anything?


----------



## GrumpyBear

Any more news on "if" the ViP222k, will have EHD support or not?


----------



## P Smith

Perhaps an owner of it could call dish and ask.


----------



## b0471

When I wrote and they said it wasn't available and it wouldn't be. A firmware or software problem. It doesn't seem to matter if it is a 222 or a 222k. Then they tried to get me to change to a 622 or a722.


----------



## P Smith

Dish probably have problem with the feature, at least EHD support seen in binaries.


----------



## GrumpyBear

I chatted with 2 people on tech chat today, and called in 1 once. All 3 times I recieved the answer the 222 and 222k, are the only Recievers that don't support EHD.


----------



## RickDee

I saw a discussion several months ago about the 222/222k being activated to DVR with EHD and there was one post stating it was not practical because USB wasn't capable of handling the communication that would be needed to support the simultaneous reading and writing in a worse case scenario; that being trying to record 3 or 4 different programs while tying to watch a previously recorded event plus PIP.

Apparently the 211/211k is maxed out with just 2 tuners and no PIP. Unfortunately I did not bookmark the thread so I can tell you where it was/is.


----------

